# First Show - Yay!! (lots of pics inside)



## jenn624 (Oct 18, 2009)

My very first show was this weekend, I just got home and got everything unloaded. It was in my home town (I live, like, 10 miles north of town), a big fall festival we have every year in October. It was awesome, it went so well!!

Saturday was my biggest day, today wasn't too shabby either, but it wasn't nearly as jam-packed as yesterday. My booth was inside (good for me, it was pretty cold in northern Missouri this weekend).

Here are some pictures I took of my booth the first morning before the people started arriving.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 18, 2009)

Great pictures! I'm glad the show went well for you. Your display is very welcoming.   

jude


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice booth! love your set up! lots and lots of product! good job!


----------



## dandelion (Oct 19, 2009)

very very nice, the levels, wrapping, arrangement, all top of the line


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 19, 2009)

Your soap labels look wonderful!~ Love your display, too.  Very nice!  I'm so glad everything went well for you.


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice set up!!!! love it


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the green soap!


----------



## jenn624 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

The green one is absinthe, one of my favorites, and a fairly good seller. The Dragonsblood next to it went a lot faster though, I have like, two bars of it left. my OMH with goat's milk was another hit, and so were the salt bars, I had a pink Pearberry one, and a blue South Pacific Waters (FO from WSP) one, and they went like mad.

Sold less bath bombs than I thought I would, but way more lip balms. Sugar scrubs did ok, but not too hot of an item really.

I did make 8 times my booth fee though. Is that about average for a two day show?


----------



## starduster (Oct 28, 2009)

*Congrats.*

What a wonderful set up. No surprise you did so well.


----------



## rszuba (Dec 6, 2009)

fantastic. very lovely products and very proffessional looking.
renee


----------

